# Inject dbol experts needed !



## Littlebigguy

Hello guys and gals , I planned on trying to brew dbol injectable . Is there a recipe that will hold at 25 mg per ml with just ba , bb and Gso or even better at 50 mg ? I will take either if you guys know away to do it . I’m allergic to eo and G


----------



## Littlebigguy

Anybody ? I have 20 grams of dbol and I need to know how to brew it up with just ba , bb and gso . Please help !!!


----------



## javman

Littlebigguy said:


> Anybody ? I have 20 grams of dbol and I need to know how to brew it up with just ba , bb and gso . Please help !!!



Go to basskillers online site and he's got a bunch of brews on there.


----------



## ToryJay

I'm encouraged because never heard about injectable deca. Only oral.


----------



## ToryJay

ToryJay said:


> I'm encouraged because never heard about injectable deca. Only oral by https://steroids-evolution.org/.



Seems quality stuff.


----------

